# Good Aero/lightweight wheelset - Not under 1000,but 500?



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I see a lot of questions ask regarding good wheelset for under $1000 on the forum. But I am looking to spend between $400-$600 range for a aero wheel with lightweight compromise. I 5'6", weight about 160lbs(trying to drop 20lbs), ride on a mix of flat and rolling hills out on country road with open fields. I have a set of stock Fulcrum 7 which came with my S2 which is quite heavy and not aero. I'm not a racer but a serious group/club cyclist with plans to do some century ride later this summer/fall. 

I have been researching through qbike, probikekit, ribble, wiggle, competitve cyclist, real cyclist, performance bike and nashbar bike for price and availability comparison. Have determined ebay is the worst way to go. Appreciate any suggestion without breaking the bank.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Here ya go - 30mm deep rims, CX-Ray spokes, 24/28, wide front hub, around 1500 grams, $475 using coupon code -

Road - Riders 232 or less - Pure Ultra Aero 24/28 - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse

Of course it all depends on your definition of "aero wheel with lightweight compromise".


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Mike, 30mm and 1500gm range is what I am shooting for. So your recommendation is right up my alley. I'll check them out. Thanks. Btw, isn't 24/28 pretty high spoke count?


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

Haven't seen this deal before, $500 shipped for cx ray spokes and a 30mm deep clincher is pretty good.

Don't forget about the Boyd Vitesse wheels, they have a 28mm deep rim and sell for $575 shipped. The critical difference between the two is that the Vitesse has a 23mm wide rim and so will have a better ride feel and accommodate wider tires. 28mm vs 30mm probably has a negligible aero difference.

Vitesse alloy clincher - Boyd Cycling

I'm fairly certain that wide rims (23mm for alloy clinchers, or even more for tubulars) are the next big thing in cycling, so that plus the Boyd name mean better resale value if it will ever come to that for you. That's worth an extra $75 in my opinion!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Btw, isn't 24/28 pretty high spoke count?


Well that's all relative isn't it? It might be high compared to the current fashion of low spoke wheels and high for the stiffness of a 30mm deep rim but the BWW boys won't be swayed by fashion and current fad. I'm sure they could spec any rim & hub drillings they want. Plus, at about $2.50 (retail) per spoke their wheels are always less $ than competitors with 8 less spokes. 

There is no free lunch where spoke numbers are concerned - x spokes have still got to do x work and the less spokes there are, the more work each one is doing and the more effect one of them has in the integrity of a wheel. You break one spoke in some low spoke wheels, the wheel will go so far out of true that it won't turn in the frame, let alone between the brake pads. So it's carry time or telephone time if you can't fix the problem. 

The next step down from 24/28 is 20/24. That's 8 spokes less. With CX-Rays at 6g per, that's 48 grams. If you *have* to have the advantage of losing 48g of weight and 8 spokes of wind resistance (and remember, they're CX-Rays at 0.9mm frontal cross section) then a potential walk home carrying the bike won't bother you.

For some of us (most of us?) the benefits are not critical and the downsides are. Of course that's your decision. BTW - I'm as fast on my 32/32 spoke wheels as I am on my 24/28 ones.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Xtekian, I spotted these Rouleur while checking out the Vitesse. Thoughts?

http://www.boydcycling.com/30mm-rouleur/


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Btw, isn't 24/28 pretty high spoke count?


No, not at all. Thats a pretty low spoke count front. The industry has just gone insane and overkill with removing spokes. 

For a few reasons, my 32/32 wheels were in every way better than my 20/24.. not considering durability either.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

You could easily get away with 20/28 at your weight too. Piece of mind on the wheel where spokes break and plenty stiff still for your weight goal. Plus you will likely have even stiffness front compared to back wheel.

The high spoke count guys or should I say anti low spoke are right BUT in reality you could ride years and years on well built wheels and never have a problem. It's that ONE day that is going to suck.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

xtekian said:


> The critical difference between the two is that the Vitesse has a 23mm wide rim and so will have a better ride feel and accommodate wider tires. 28mm vs 30mm probably has a negligible aero difference.


I find messages like this personally bothersome, in that I feel like they play off of interested people's expectations, rather than accurately portray products. I say that assuming that very few people would actually want to buy an "uncomforatble" wheel set.

Then there's an odd comparison trying to assert that a 2mm rim profile height difference doesn't affect a rim's aero characteristics? Yet a 4mm rim width difference transforms a rim into a much more comfortable riding experience? Let's forget the fact that a 19mm wide rim will happily accept a wide range of tire sizes. A 23mm wide road rim, if you're talking about "proper" tire fit, would academically be most suited for a 700x28 - 700x40, or even maybe a tad bigger. Is that even road "race" cycling range? That seems like cross or commuting, or leisure.

I have no doubt that wide rims will make a "comeback". Road rim options are available in virtually any width/height combo that you can reasonably imagine. When you see one particular width or profile height being actively sold, however, that's more indicative of a rim manufactuer trying to sell through their obligation of extrusion volume, and offering very attractive rim pricing, rather than a "design" based on targeted performance. A lot of this rim volume obligation is actually fallout/leftovers from what OE bike companies do not want to buy. So there's that too. 

The industry used to have to make wide road rims, 25+ years ago, due to poor alloys, poor extrusion quality, etc. etc. Over time things have gotten better, rims have too. The industry, in an effort to save weight, has figured out how to make light weight, strong rims that fit the bulk of tire options available. I know in a year or two, there will be tons of high end 700x28 performance road tires, but in the mean time, if you're shopping for super performance 700x28 tires, you might find your options very limited, unless you're a Cross rider.

Having ridden a fair amount of different wheel sets, I'll say that different wheels can feel differently. But I frequently tell our customers that finding the "right" tire for their own preferences and expectations is paramount to long term participation in the sport. A simple 'more volume is better' is a poor tact for facilitating long term participation in the sport, especially when customers whom take your word are limited in their ability to find a decent larger volume tire.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Poast deeleeted.


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

cfoster said:


> I find messages like this personally bothersome, in that I feel like they play off of interested people's expectations, rather than accurately portray products. I say that assuming that very few people would actually want to buy an "uncomforatble" wheel set.


Yikes, sorry! I'm not affiliated with a bike website like you are, I'm just a casual road biker. The posts I make in this forum are of my own opinion and experience. I don't put forth any appearance of being an expert on this topic.



> Then there's an odd comparison trying to assert that a 2mm rim profile height difference doesn't affect a rim's aero characteristics? Yet a 4mm rim width difference transforms a rim into a much more comfortable riding experience? Let's forget the fact that a 19mm wide rim will happily accept a wide range of tire sizes. A 23mm wide road rim, if you're talking about "proper" tire fit, would academically be most suited for a 700x28 - 700x40, or even maybe a tad bigger. Is that even road "race" cycling range? That seems like cross or commuting, or leisure.


Well to be honest, whether a rim is aero or not depends on not just rim height but also rim shape, spoke shape, tire size, etc. I don't know how much more aero 30mm is compared to 28mm. All I know is that 2mm will probably make a negligible difference for a rider like me or a rider who is asking for advice for a $500 aero wheelset

Secondly, my assertion that a 23mm is more comfortable is based on the fact that you can run lower tire pressures, while maintaining low rolling resistance. There is a lot of testimonial evidence in the "Boyd Vitesse" thread about the comfort of 23mm wide rims. 

I am also making the claim that 23mm tires are more "comfortable" because of this article I read from velonews, which states that tubular rims are slowly getting wider to accomodate wider tubular tires, which pros are using because wider tires are more comfy:

Giro Tech: Rise of the 25mm tire

Finally, the specs for the new 2013 Dura Ace Wheels are out and their clincher line are all about 23mm in width. I think of all companies, Shimano is one of the most reputable, and if they're making 23mm wide wheels then there has to be some good science behind it.



> When you see one particular width or profile height being actively sold, however, that's more indicative of a rim manufactuer trying to sell through their obligation of extrusion volume, and offering very attractive rim pricing, rather than a "design" based on targeted performance. A lot of this rim volume obligation is actually fallout/leftovers from what OE bike companies do not want to buy. So there's that too.


That is definitely a possibility, but I'm pretty sure the recent influx of 23mm wide rims (including Shimano's upcoming 2013 Dura Ace Wheels) is not due to overstock. But that might be my misguided opinion...



> A simple 'more volume is better' is a poor tact for facilitating long term participation in the sport, especially when customers whom take your word are limited in their ability to find a decent larger volume tire.


Like I said, the posts that I make are of my personal opinion and (limited) expertise. The original poster has no obligation to follow my recommendations, and I am making no claim to be an expert in this topic. Sorry if I came across as anything else!


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

They're definitely not overstock by any means. Companies are releasing new rims that are wider. They certainly werent sitting around a warehouse for years until they got clearanced. 

I didnt think my A23's rode any softer or anything.. they rode different though, and I liked it. Id buy another wide rim if I was building a wheel.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Xtekian, what is your view on the Boyd Rouleur? I spotted them while checking out the Vitesse you recommended.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd recommend BWW or Neuvation. Always hear good things about BWW, and 24/28 is low count to me. Been using Neuvation for a few years, and will buy another set soon (my current ride has the stock wheels). They have their R28sl's for $300 a set right now.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

xtekian said:


> Yikes, sorry! I'm not affiliated with a bike website like you are, I'm just a casual road biker. The posts I make in this forum are of my own opinion and experience. I don't put forth any appearance of being an expert on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xtekian,

No need to apologize for posting your opinions. 

5-6 guys in our Saturday morning ride have gone to wider 23mm rims. There is a different feel, which we all prefer for one reason or another. No one has gone back to their 19mm width wheels. Hmmmmmmn...

For Cfoster to find your opinions "personally bothersome" is laughable. I don't blame anyone for trying to promote their business, and their particular product, but there is no reason to take umbrage against your statements. It's petty, at best.

I'm not going to enter into a debate about who's wheels are better, or a 'better deal' ... because I don't really care.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Peanya said:


> I'd recommend BWW or Neuvation. Always hear good things about BWW, and 24/28 is low count to me. Been using Neuvation for a few years, and will buy another set soon (my current ride has the stock wheels). They have their R28sl's for $300 a set right now.


I'm trying to control myself and not buy a set of the Neuvation. I put them in the shopping cart and got a discout and no shipping and the total shipped was $270! On the other hand I don't have to have them. I suggest you look at the Neuvatin site.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

cfoster said:


> I find messages like this personally bothersome, in that I feel like they play off of interested people's expectations, rather than accurately portray products. I say that assuming that very few people would actually want to buy an "uncomforatble" wheel set.
> 
> Then there's an odd comparison trying to assert that a 2mm rim profile height difference doesn't affect a rim's aero characteristics? Yet a 4mm rim width difference transforms a rim into a much more comfortable riding experience? Let's forget the fact that a 19mm wide rim will happily accept a wide range of tire sizes. A 23mm wide road rim, if you're talking about "proper" tire fit, would academically be most suited for a 700x28 - 700x40, or even maybe a tad bigger. Is that even road "race" cycling range? That seems like cross or commuting, or leisure.
> 
> ...


So, guess you have not sourced wide rims yet?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Love my Rolf Prima Echelons. They are a bit heavy at 1680g I think, but are 31mm depth with a really nice looking spoke pattern. Durable too, had a nice crash a couple weeks ago where I broadsided a car and the bike took quite a tumble. The front wheel only got slightly out of true and was fixed in 10 minutes. Rear was fine. They were $500 at my LBS.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I more intrigued by your accident more than your wheel suggestion. Do tell.


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

Schneiderguy said:


> I'm trying to control myself and not buy a set of the Neuvation. I put them in the shopping cart and got a discout and no shipping and the total shipped was $270! On the other hand I don't have to have them. I suggest you look at the Neuvatin site.


Any chance I can get that code, for $270 shipped, I'll buy a pair.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

I ordered a set of the Neuvation R28SL's, i'll be posting a review once i get them and ride a bit. Smarkgraf i also asked him about that code and he wasn't sure how he did it. I did see that if you sign up for the site's newsletter it says you'll get 10% off your next order - however I did that and never received an email with a promo code, so i'm not sure if it works or not. I ended up just paying the $299, that's a hell of a price for the spec of these wheels, i hope they are good! (coming from mavic aksiums).


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

morgan1819 said:


> 5-6 guys in our Saturday morning ride have gone to wider 23mm rims. There is a different feel, which we all prefer for one reason or another. No one has gone back to their 19mm width wheels. Hmmmmmmn...


The average cyclist who spends $500+ on a new set of wheels, whether they realize it or not, is going to be inclined to defend/rationalize their decision. That doesn't prove 23mm rims are superior to 19mm rims. Just saying...


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

cfoster said:


> Then there's an odd comparison trying to assert that a 2mm rim profile height difference doesn't affect a rim's aero characteristics?


My educated guess would be that the new 23x28mm Kinlin rim is the most aero aluminum rim you can get these days. 



> Yet a 4mm rim width difference transforms a rim into a much more comfortable riding experience?


Actually less comfort... all else being equal. That is why they tell people to reduce pressure 20psi... which certainly helps... but then the Crr goes up too... 



> A 23mm wide road rim, if you're talking about "proper" tire fit, would academically be most suited for a 700x28 - 700x40, or even maybe a tad bigger.


I'd put a 20mm tire on a 23mm rim if I was using it for TTs. The tire would still be wider than the rim. I put a 23mm tire on a 28mm Stan's rim just for fun (actually to seat the tape), and it looked fine.

The advantages of the wide rim are rather tiny... slightly better aero... slightly better handling at low pressures. Disadvantages are a little rougher ride (unless you reduce pressure), and a bit heavier rim. But they do seem to be the hot new fad, and unlike most biking fads at least they aren't stupid.


----------



## BoSoxYacht (Jan 2, 2007)

defboob said:


> I ordered a set of the Neuvation R28SL's, i'll be posting a review once i get them and ride a bit. Smarkgraf i also asked him about that code and he wasn't sure how he did it. I did see that if you sign up for the site's newsletter it says you'll get 10% off your next order - however I did that and never received an email with a promo code, so i'm not sure if it works or not. I ended up just paying the $299, that's a hell of a price for the spec of these wheels, i hope they are good! (coming from mavic aksiums).


I got a set of Neuvation R28sl2 wheels many years ago, and 60k miles later they are still rolling well. The rims are toast, but once I build my Stan's/Dati wheels, I'll build the Neuvation hubs up for training wheels.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

BoSoxYacht said:


> I got a set of Neuvation R28sl2 wheels many years ago, and 60k miles later they are still rolling well. The rims are toast, but once I build my Stan's/Dati wheels, I'll build the Neuvation hubs up for training wheels.


That's great to hear! I feel like i'm the first one to ride/review the "newest" revision of this wheel, everyone has pretty good praise for the previous R28SL models, looking forward to it.


----------



## BoSoxYacht (Jan 2, 2007)

defboob said:


> That's great to hear! I feel like i'm the first one to ride/review the "newest" revision of this wheel, everyone has pretty good praise for the previous R28SL models, looking forward to it.


I wouldn't worry about your choice. The product is very good, and if you aren't satisfied, he stands behind his product. 

I sound like a shill, but the product is a great value.


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

I ordered a set myself after reading this thread. I'll also post a review in about a week or so. Stoked.


----------



## richnmib (Dec 26, 2011)

defboob said:


> That's great to hear! I feel like i'm the first one to ride/review the "newest" revision of this wheel, everyone has pretty good praise for the previous R28SL models, looking forward to it.


Did you order the wheel protection plan? Is it worth it? I have been eyeballing these wheels for a while now and can't decide on the protection plan.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

richnmib said:


> Did you order the wheel protection plan? Is it worth it? I have been eyeballing these wheels for a while now and can't decide on the protection plan.


I did not order the extra protection plan. I figured the standard warranty is good enough for now. They should be arriving either tomorrow or thursday, whenever UPS decides to get here :thumbsup:


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I think I more intrigued by your accident more than your wheel suggestion. Do tell.


Haha, I made a thread about it in general bike chat. Something like "my first bike/car encounter). Basically someone left hooked me then drove off after I bounced off their car and I ended up with a separated shoulder.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been shopping around for custom and ended up looking at the Boyds. Now I am as confused as ever...


----------



## richnmib (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone gotten their Nuevation wheels yet?


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

I got my R28SLs last week. Put them on my madone and moved my Bontrager RL's to my commute bile. Rode them for the first time on Sat.(60miles). Needless to say, I am very happy with the way they look and ride. IMO they are a great deal


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

I got my R28SL's and was very happy with the quality of them. They look very good with the new logos. I haven't been on any big rides yet, but plan to do a write up with pics soon. Also the advertised weight was right on too (minus rim tape and skewers)


----------



## kind (Apr 8, 2010)

I've had my Boyd Vitesse's for over a month and they have been awesome so far.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

FWIW

SPEEDMETAL 30mm: Hand Built Light Alloy Wheelset 1540g & £299 per pair


----------



## Bethelcat (Aug 13, 2011)

Have a look at the Xero XR200 or XR210 wheels - fantastic value: deep v rims, bladed spokes, 20 spoke count for each wheel and around 1550g in weight

Zepnat and High on Bikes do them

I would not go for the lower spoke count versions though as these get a bit flexi


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread may be dead, but it doesn't mean that its not useful.
Have you looked into the ROL Race SL, I just purchased a set of these and still waiting on them, but the reviews are very good..one of the highest rated wheels by RBR!...though they are a touch over the budget..I still think they are worth a look!

ROL Wheels Race SL wheelsets - clincher Reviews
Race SL - Alloy Clincher Wheelsets - ROL Bicycle Wheels - ROL Wheels
Reviews of ROL Wheels - ROL Wheels
Keep in mind that the video is for the last year model.

Also check out the D'huez!


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*haahaha*



xtekian said:


> . . so that plus the Boyd name mean better resale value if it will ever come to that for you. That's worth an extra $75 in my opinion!


The "Boyd name" for resale? That's friggin' hilarious! Maybe Mavic, Campagnolo or possibly Zipp. . . Not "Boyd". . . Sounds like they are made in someone's garage.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Well. . .*



kind said:


> I've had my Boyd Vitesse's for over a month and they have been awesome so far.


I would hope so.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

QQUIKM3 said:


> The "Boyd name" for resale? That's friggin' hilarious! Maybe Mavic, Campagnolo or possibly Zipp. . . Not "Boyd". . . Sounds like they are made in someone's garage.


Nice three red dots under your name there. For the people are are contributing to good discussion we actually have a pretty nice wheel building facility in Greenville with four full time wheelbuilders. . .but you are right, the building does have a garage on it.


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

An appropriate reply!

I really have to applaud a lot of smaller wheelbuilders that are doing it in the USA by hand and outperforming their mass producing competitor's products that sometimes cost more than twice as much!

I recently decided on ROL, didn't really hear about Boyd until I started searching, but I would consider Williams (among many others) to be players in this thread.

My with speaking with ROL and Williams, and I am sure Boyd would fall under the same category is that you really get a solid product "USA Built" by a real person, and customer service that is really only a myth by today's standards only found when going back to the 1930s and 40s. What I mean by this is that you get customer service that far exceeds that of the mass producers. You typically speak 1 on 1 with the owner, he/she is interested in learning a little bit about you, your riding, and your needs and works on getting the right product and a great price. You don't get some phone menu that redirects your call to a guy named "Gim" from India that is there simply to process your call, your order, or take an ear full of complaints. These guys want to do it right, and get it right the first time, every time even if it is a warranty issue. I have seen a emergence lately of this type of service and product, and I feel these guys go it right and they are doing it right!

Thanks for chiming in CoachBoyd, though I did not purchase a product from you... I can appreciate you being actively involved with the global i-community of cycling.


----------

